# mangrove jack’s cider essence



## fletcher (24/2/18)

hey all,

so i just made a mangrove jack’s packet cider and am about to keg it, and noticed it says to add the cider essence and then stir and leave for 24 hours. i’d rather not stir up the fermented cider and yeast and wondered whether this essence could just be added to the keg and then rack the cider on top of it?

cheers legends.


----------



## phildo (25/2/18)

Just put the essence in the keg, the stir and wait 24hrs is for bottling


----------



## fletcher (25/2/18)

phildo said:


> Just put the essence in the keg, the stir and wait 24hrs is for bottling



thought so. cheers mate


----------

